# MAF Issues...



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Hardcore,

Welcome back!
When you get things "stablized" can you 
weigh in on the bad MAF sensor issue with
the 3.5's?

Does Nissan know about this and what steps
are they taking to correct the problem? 

It just seems that too many of us are having
our sensors go out and at $400 + labor for the 
whole MAF unit, it will be expensive if this happens
outside of the warranty.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Speaking of the warranty running out, did we determine if the odometers were off, with the car gaining more miles that what were actually driven? Haven't heard much of this in a while.

I remember someone calibrating with a GPS and I thought that it was incorrect by 1 mile for every 25 driven.???


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Hardcore,
> 
> Welcome back!
> When you get things "stablized" can you
> ...


 Funny thing, I had my shop ask me if I found anything on the MAF problem on the internet. Because I mentioned it to them that you guys were having problems, they were wandering if any of you had found the cause.

I'll do some research and see if I can find any new updates.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *Speaking of the warranty running out, did we determine if the odometers were off, with the car gaining more miles that what were actually driven? Haven't heard much of this in a while.
> 
> I remember someone calibrating with a GPS and I thought that it was incorrect by 1 mile for every 25 driven.??? *


 I'm not sure about the GPS thing, I don't know the history. I have seen alot of GPS readings on other web sites and I do know that the GPS reading can differ by 1 mph.
We have a shop here in town that can calibrate your speedo on a dyno. If you have access to a shop like that, that would be your best bet.

I will look and see if I can find something. I have not herd of this problem.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Hardcore,
> 
> Welcome back!
> When you get things "stablized" can you
> ...


Supposedly the techs update the ECU when your MAF goes bad (sounds like a tv show on FOX) and that the MAF is not actually bad but receives data that it outside its parameters. I will see if I can dig up the thread where I read it.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *Supposedly the techs update the ECU when your MAF goes bad (sounds like a tv show on FOX) and that the MAF is not actually bad but receives data that it outside its parameters. I will see if I can dig up the thread where I read it. *


Slurp, 
Yes, you're right it's not the MAF itself that
goes bad, but rather the sensor attached
to the MAF assembly, which incidentally cannot
be purchased by itself!

Corrupt ECU?
Well, that would explain why
you get the CEL and the engine
powers down to "failsafe" mode.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Here is the update from Maxima.org posted by Studman



> I talked to a tech at my local dealer who told me this: Nissan knows about the dead MAFs. When they replace it, they not only replace the MAF itself, but they REPROGRAM AND RESET THE ECU. He didn't know what the changes were exactly, but told me that it has helped keep the new MAFs from going bad again.
> 
> 22680-6N200 (2002 MAF - Defective - Don't use aftermarket intake with this MAF)
> 22680-6N201 (2002 MAF - Replaced the 22680-6N200 - Needs ECU update in order not to fail with this MAF)
> ...


 Original thread here


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, if this info is true, I hope Nissan gets their
butt's in gear and shoots out a TSB for all the 2002's
in order to get a new MAF and reprogramed ECU.

I've got a 2002, how do I go about finding which
MAF # I have?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

You will find the part # on the MAF itself.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

I'll check this weekend...thanks!
Yeah, it would make sense that they'd
have to reprogram the ECU to read a different
voltage value coming off a new MAF sensor.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *You will find the part # on the MAF itself. *


Will ALL 2002`s have the same MAF?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I would assume so but it would be interesting to see.


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

I just looked at my invoice for my MAF replacement and the part number off of it is: 22680-8J000. Is this the same as your MAF guys??


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Let's all have a _read your MAF party!_


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Let's all have a read your MAF party! *




 I`ll check mine for a part number.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Well my Mofo-ing MAF went bad this weekend. Right before I was about to spank an integra and Celica GTS  Just finished putting on the stock intake, gotta take her in tomorrow. WE NEED A SOLUTION! Don't want this Sh*t to happen again.


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

alty02 said:


> *Well my Mofo-ing MAF went bad this weekend. Right before I was about to spank an integra and Celica GTS  Just finished putting on the stock intake, gotta take her in tomorrow. WE NEED A SOLUTION! Don't want this Sh*t to happen again. *


That really sucks guy!! I feel for you! Just don't ask too many questions and act surprised.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

alty02 said:


> *Well my Mofo-ing MAF went bad this weekend. Right before I was about to spank an integra and Celica GTS  Just finished putting on the stock intake, gotta take her in tomorrow. WE NEED A SOLUTION! Don't want this Sh*t to happen again. *


Hey man, is your Alty an auto?
How many miles did you have on the odm
before this happened?


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

I would be curious to see the breakdown on intakes of those of us that have had their MAF die. I had a WAI, Alty02 had a CAI, and I have heard from a couple of people that still had the stock intake or the "poor-mans" WAI. I am starting to lean more and more towards your theory Altyholic.........


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Right now there isn't a solution from Nissan on the MAF's. They probably will never have a recall on a part like that, but with enough problems reported (like hundreds of complaints) Nissan may come up with a service part to replace the original. 

Nissan would have to have hundreds if not thousands of complaints or problems to update the part. Alot of times the part will be out of warranty before anything is done about it.
1-800-NISSAN-1


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Take a look at this:
link 1
Link 2


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

I had about 3-4K on it after the CAI install. I have a manual trans. I was dropping it to redline to dust a couple cars when the engine crapped on me. Sucks cause I had just gotten the pipe installed the day before, DAMN SHE WAS FAST!


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

alty02 said:


> *I had about 3-4K on it after the CAI install. I have a manual trans. I was dropping it to redline to dust a couple cars when the engine crapped on me. Sucks cause I had just gotten the pipe installed the day before, DAMN SHE WAS FAST! *


Alty02,

5-speed huh?
Well, you just blew my theory...
I _was_ going to say that it looked
as though the MAF failure was just happening to
the auto trannies, based on the posts I've read here
and over at a.net. Oh well...

I have been able to conclude that the failure 
occurs either during or shortly after driving the 
car hard (<6,500 rpms).

Oh, can one of you geniuses tell me _exactly_
where I can read my MAF #. I spent about 10 mins.
looking for it and couldn't find it...thanks!


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Its printed right on top of the plastic where the sensor plugs in. Should be a 22680 number and if your lucky you have a 201. Its the piece right after where your stock box would be.


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

It is at the top of the side that has the .......made from domestic and foreign parts. You will see a 5 digit number code a space another 5 digit number code a space and then a 7 digit number code. The part number you are looking for is the first 10 digits (not the last 7).


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

One problem I see is the MAF# there using on the Maxima is not the same as the Altima, also the TSB# on the Maxima has a part# of 22680-2Y001. There isn't a update that I see for the Altima.
If the MAF wire or (hot wire modulator) is having a melt down at wide open throttle or due to oil residue, would obviously be a whole different problem?.
I have only seen one MAF problem at this dealer on the Altima and the car had a K&N filter set up.


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *One problem I see is the MAF# there using on the Maxima is not the same as the Altima, also the TSB# on the Maxima has a part# of 22680-2Y001. There isn't a update that I see for the Altima.
> If the MAF wire or (hot wire modulator) is having a melt down at wide open throttle or due to oil residue, would obviously be a whole different problem?.
> I have only seen one MAF problem at this dealer on the Altima and the car had a K&N filter set up. *


It is not the MAF wire that is dying, it is the MAF sensor itself. When mine died, I looked at the wire very closely and it was not damaged at all. The dealer told me that the sensor itself was fried.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *One problem I see is the MAF# there using on the Maxima is not the same as the Altima, also the TSB# on the Maxima has a part# of 22680-2Y001. There isn't a update that I see for the Altima.
> If the MAF wire or (hot wire modulator) is having a melt down at wide open throttle or due to oil residue, would obviously be a whole different problem?.
> I have only seen one MAF problem at this dealer on the Altima and the car had a K&N filter set up. *


 Just when I thought we were making progress.  Jayman were you WOT when it failed? If not what were the circumstances?


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

alty02 said:


> *Just when I thought we were making progress.  Jayman were you WOT when it failed? If not what were the circumstances? *


I had stomped on it (1st to 2nd gear stomp - I have an automatic) about 15 minutes before the sensor died in order to pull out into traffic. When the sensor died, I was going 50-55 (in a 65) and just getting ready to give it some gas to go around someone. I wasn't going to stomp on it, but when I pressed on the gas peddle there was nothing.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

I don't think this is a siltuational problem. Its obviously something that happens over time. Unfortunately I am retarded and can't figure out what it is.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

alty02 said:


> *I don't think this is a siltuational problem. Its obviously something that happens over time. Unfortunately I am retarded and can't figure out what it is. *


 I could fax you a copy of the Maxima TSB it might give you some insight. Even though it doesn't apply to the Altima.

Yet.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Wow triplicate!

**Due to Slurppie's amazing knowledge and talant, the other two copies were deleted**


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

Hey guys, been watching this thread with some interest since I got a pop charger. 
Have some a questions, have the MAF failures been primarily on car running aftermarket “oil element filters”? I know that over oiling these types of filters on my dirt bikes will reek havoc (plugs up the small air passages) on the motor if the filter is over oiled. So is the sensor being coated with oil from excessively oiled filters?
Has anybody tried shooting some cleaner on the sensor when they fail and see what happens.?
Just wondering….

On the Maxima.org link posted above, they were talking about any oil on the stock filter, my stock filter is oiled.

Oh yea, the MAF # on my 03 is 22680 8J000, if that is of any help.

The GPS thing… you can only calibrate for speed within +/- 1mph but can’t do it for distance (with cars anyways) because most will not measure elevation changes.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

This is interesting. This sounds a lot like the problem Sport Compact Car had earlier on with their Subaru Impreza project car. The failures seemed to only happen to them when aftermarket intakes were installed. Something to the nature of excessive movement or vibration of the MAF meter would cause sensor failure. That's why they went back to the stock air box after 2 or 3 failed MAF meters. Not sure if this is the case here, but it sounded similar, and just want to try to shed some light on the situation.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

^ ^ 
Thats kinda disheartening. I hope if this is the case that Nissan will realize they need to fix the MAF for us people that realize the potential of their vehicles.


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

So my "new" MAF is not a new MAF afterall. They just replaced it with the original part number. Looks and sounds like Nissan doesn't have a friggen clue as to what is going on with them.

*MakoMeat*.........I was using an APEXi filter and not an oiled filter. I also took a good look at the MAF after it had died and there was not any contamination or damage to the MAF sensor wire.

*Wickedsr20*.......you have a good point. The leading thoughts as to why the MAF is dying is that it is a POS and cannot handle the new enhanced air comsumption OR the MAF is susceptible to vibrations. I am more apt to lean towards thought #1 because those that have installed CAI and have had their MAFs die should not have had any real vibrations along the intake pipe because they are mounted better than WAIs. I never really got around to making a bracket for my Frankencar, so I originally thought vibrations were they culprit (this was apparant on the Maxima MAFs if I remember correctly). I am going to use another members ideas when I re-install the Frankencar in order to give it better placement and more stability.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

We need to talk with someone @ AEM, Place Racing, Enjine.... I want to find out if we added some kind of flexible piece to dampen the vibrations after the manifold but before the MAF, if it would save our MAFs.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Your right as far as I know Nissan does not have a clue, I talk to my techs and they don't have a clue because they have not encountered the problem enough. The part#22680-8J000 is the only air flow meter listed for the 3.5 Altima, and I don't see any updates. This would be good for a aftermarket performance center to come up with a solution. I really don't see Nissan doing anything about it. On the Maxima they have a updated MAF to be used with the stock air cleaner set up. And the warranty is void if any other set up is used.


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

If we are eventually going to have to depend upon and aftermarket solution..........we better not hold our breath. I.E......shocks and struts. I wonder how much of a difference our MAF is compared to the Maxima's?


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Stare and compare, trial and error. But that could get expensive.


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *Stare and compare, trial and error. But that could get expensive.  *


No kidding.......along with the new MAF there would have to be a reprogrammed computer. Could be a lot of $$$$ then.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

> Wow...
> This is turning into a bigger conspiracy than JFK...


Nope, I solved the JFK conspiracy...Aliens did it. I would bet that the 350z/G35 use the same MAF as well but are listed as different part numbers.

***NOTE I accidently edited this post instead of quoting it **
-Bryan


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

as its stands right now there is no immediate fix. Numerous people are pursuing a larger solution for the problem. I think we need to chat it up with some of the people that make the aftermarket intakes. I am going to try and make it to Dallas for March 15th. Hopefully we can brainstorm and come up with SOMETHING!


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

alty02 said:


> *as its stands right now there is no immediate fix. Numerous people are pursuing a larger solution for the problem. I think we need to chat it up with some of the people that make the aftermarket intakes. I am going to try and make it to Dallas for March 15th. Hopefully we can brainstorm and come up with SOMETHING! *


Hmm...agree.
Glad to see you're giong to make it up!


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

That is of course if my MAF is working @ the time.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Nope, I solved the JFK conspiracy...Aliens did it. I would bet that the 350z/G35 use the same MAF as well but are listed as different part numbers.
> 
> ***NOTE I accidently edited this post instead of quoting it **
> -Bryan *


 After calling Infinity the G35 uses two different MAF's one ATM the other for MTM. The 350z, the 2004 Maxima and one of the MAF's used on the G35 is part#22680-CA000????.......


----------



## Aquineas (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm not sure if this is related or not, but Frankencar advertises that their intakes now come with "silicone couplers and reducers and the highest quality t-bolt hose clamps". It sounds to me like this could be designed to better secure the intake, and potentially reduce shock/vibration on the MAF. 

http://www.frankencar.com/


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

I just bought some replacement couplers........wanted to dress it up a little. When they finally come in I am going to throw the Frankencar back on and have a friend of mine help me custom fab a way to mount it.


----------



## Aquineas (Jan 28, 2003)

Jay, off-topic, but they told me late-April on the car :-(. Waiting rather impatiently.


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

That sucks guy........sorry to hear that. I know you have to be dying to get it by now! Are you already thinking on "pre-purchasing" some mods?

I am actually thinking on picking up an extra MAF if I can find one at a junk yard somewhere.


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

I’m just wondering if the MAF sensor needs to be kept vertical. Here’s what I mean,
if you look into the stock MAF install you’ll notice the sensor is in a vertical position.
Since I’ve been hearing more about blown MAF’s on aftermarket intakes and not on stock w/ K&N replacement, wonder if that is a factor.
Looking at this picture from Frankencar, the MAF is turned 90 degrees so the sensor is in a horizontal poisition.
Next looking at Jayman’s pics he posted on a.net, has the MAF rotated about 45 degrees. 

So I’m wondering if by NOT having the MAF in the stock vertical position is contribution to the failures?


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Unfortunately, this is another dead end. My MAF is in the horizontal position. Still failed.


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

MakoMeat said:


> *I’m just wondering if the MAF sensor needs to be kept vertical. Here’s what I mean,
> if you look into the stock MAF install you’ll notice the sensor is in a vertical position.
> Since I’ve been hearing more about blown MAF’s on aftermarket intakes and not on stock w/ K&N replacement, wonder if that is a factor.
> Looking at this picture from Frankencar, the MAF is turned 90 degrees so the sensor is in a horizontal poisition.
> ...


Originally, all of the MAF issues early on were thought to be related to the K&N drop-in filters. A handful of guys that had done the poor-man's WAI with the K&N had their MAFs die. I don't think it has anything to do with the positioning. I still lean towards it being a POS and not being able to handle the enhanced air flow.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I dont think its due to increased air flow either due to the fact that Greddy has a turbo on the 350z. I bet that would have died in a heartbeat if it was an air issue.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

What if these MAF's are just more sensitive to the oil from K&N filters?


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *I dont think its due to increased air flow either due to the fact that Greddy has a turbo on the 350z. I bet that would have died in a heartbeat if it was an air issue. *


Doesn't the Z have a different MAF and ECU than the Altimas? About oil from the filters. I don't have an oiled Filter and mine died.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Greddy Turbo Looks like they did something to the stock MAF.


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

My APEXi is a dry filter as well. Leaves only vibration and not being able to handle the enhancement left for possible causes. The Nissan dealer could only tell me that the sensor itself died. I also looked pretty closely at my MAF when it died and the sensor wire looked pretty clean to me.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Sent an email to Greddy about the MAF and turbos. Here is what I sent:

Was the stock MAF used on the twin turbo 350? I am a member of NissanForums.com, and we are experiencing, like many other people, a lot of failed airflow sensors. One of the theories is that the sensor can't handle the increased airlow. This theory would be killed by the addition of twin turbos. Please help a lost bunch.


Response:

Yes we are using the factory airflow meter with that set up. Currently we have not experienced any problems as a direct result of that units airflow capacity. Are these boosted applications in which you are experiencing airflow meter failure? Or are they factory normally aspirated with other modifications? I would like to know myself in case we run into future issues.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

has someone come up with a list of MAF's that have failed and the details around which they failed? 

I was wondering what if the problem is poor contruction in the MAF sensor itself like the electronics arent' sealed and the CAI exposes the sensor to water vapor where the Stock box would not have the problem? If that were true than later on the ppl with stock boxes would also start having failure no?


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

i had two fail with my monster flow filter, no problems with my kn drop in and no problems since going to SWA's cone filter with my frankencar.

the two that died died at WOT one in a rainstorm, one in a big sandstorm.

and the airflow thing is not really an issue as I live at 5000 ft where the air is pretty damn thin.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Mine died at WOT too. Monster Flow airfilter with a Place Racing CAI.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Mine died last nite at WOT, with apexi dry filter. DAMN MAF'S


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Sorry to hear that, its a bitch.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> *Mine died last nite at WOT, with apexi dry filter. DAMN MAF'S *


Mileage?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> *Mine died last nite at WOT, with apexi dry filter. DAMN MAF'S *


were you in the rain or snow or has it recently been raining?


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

Mine crapped out an died during warm / dry weather. I was not WOT, but I had done so a short time before the MAF died. It had not been raining for quite a few days.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Mileage? *


12,242




James said:


> *were you in the rain or snow or has it recently been raining? *


It happened on a clear night, it rained Sunday but it happened Monday and it was bone dry out


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

I don't think water, nor filter oil has anything to do with it.
Nor does mileage (I was just curious when I asked)
I'm really convinced that it's the increased voltage that
the sensor encounters with a sudden "burst" of air 
that an aftermarket intake produces at WOT.
That little wire just can't handle it and frys!!!

The bigger issue here is that obviously Nissan has 
a problem and what are they doing
to correct the problem?

As far as the Altima, absolutely nothing.
The Max does however have a TSB out.

So, bottom line...if your MAF blows outside
of warranty get ready to spend big $$$
to get it fixed.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Well here is some wishfull thinking, this was taken from max.org and this thread.

22680-6N200 (2002 MAF - Defective - Don't use aftermarket intake with this MAF) 
22680-6N201 (2002 MAF - Replaced the 22680-6N200 - Needs ECU update in order not to fail with this MAF) 
22680-AM600 (2003 MAF - 2003 ECUs already have update, but 2002 ECUs need the update in order not to fail with this MAF)

Now here is where the wishfull thinking comes in, I just got my car back and on my service invoice it says the MAf part # is 22680-8J000. Do you think that Nissan might be making an attempthere? Also id didn't say reprogrammed ECU it just says reset ECU.

P.S. it feels like someone castrated my car not having my intake on. Me no likey. :angry2:


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

actually 22680-8J000 is the part number for the stock and original Altima MAF. We use a different MAF than the Max. Sorry.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm taking mine in tomorrow for the throttle hesitation
TSB. I'll let everyone know how it goes...

According to the TSB they replace the old #22680-8J000
with the new #22680-AM600 and then do the ECU 
reprogramming. Can't wait to feel the results! 

It's really killing two birds with one stone as they say.
1) Getting rid of the 8J000 that's causing everyone
so many problems, &
2) Fixing that annoying throttle "hick-up"


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I take back the part about the Alty getting a new
MAF. After reading the TSB closer it says that only the
Max gets the new MAF (#22680-AM600). All the Alty
gets is a ECU reprogram. The crappy #226800-8J000
stays in...


----------



## Aquineas (Jan 28, 2003)

alty02 said:


> *actually 22680-8J000 is the part number for the stock and original Altima MAF. We use a different MAF than the Max. Sorry. *


I looked at the engine bay of an 04 Maxima last week, and I swear it looks *exactly* like the Altima's. I wonder what they're putting in the new Max.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Aquineas said:


> *I looked at the engine bay of an 04 Maxima last week, and I swear it looks exactly like the Altima's. I wonder what they're putting in the new Max. *


Hmm, don't know Sean, but did'nt you already get
your hesitation issue resolved?
If so, can you confirm that all we get is the ECU
reprogram and not the new MAF?


----------



## Aquineas (Jan 28, 2003)

Yep, I've gotten mine fixed, and it's only an ECU update, though it makes a big difference. My comment was more to address the fact that ECU update still doesn't necessarily resolve the problem of external intakes assisting in blown MAFs, which is something I suspect I'll encounter once I finally get around to putting my Frankencar on (I've been waiting to take a look at Jayman's car in person as I had a couple of install questions.)



ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Hmm, don't know Sean, but did'nt you already get
> your hesitation issue resolved?
> If so, can you confirm that all we get is the ECU
> reprogram and not the new MAF? *


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Yes, I agree.
The 8J000 is a crappy MAF and
needs to be replaced esp for 
us intake owners!


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

We got a new bulletin from Nissan today regarding the MAF. The bulletin is for the 2.5 Se-r and the 2.5 Altima. It involves reprogramming the ECU. It did not say anything about the 3.5 Altimas though.


----------



## PhilGood (Dec 1, 2002)

Can you post the full detail about the bulletin please?


----------



## PhilGood (Dec 1, 2002)

At least, it's a know issue in the industry!

http://www.canadiandriver.com/articles/pb/smallvsbig.htm



> Nissan Maximas seem to have a consistent problem with their mass airflow (MAF) sensors that makes the engine misbehave intermittently. A new MAF is worth about $800. A recycled one can be obtained for about $250.


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

Nissans problem with the MAF's doesn't get any better. There on backorder. Supply and demand is to high for them to keep up.


----------



## Thorvald (Oct 17, 2006)

Just thought I'd chime in for you guys... the MAF failure has NOTHING to do with aftermarket mods.

I'm running a bone stock 2003 Altima 2.5L with 222k.

I am on my FOURTH Mass Airflow Sensor, new one was just put in this morning.

Nissan would not warranty this one, they covered the last one since it failed within 2 months of being installed.

This latest failure did seem to occur while accelerating (not heavily) onto a highway. It simply dropped into limp home mode and ugh.

Needless to say, I'm pissed. But I just wanted to make sure that you could put the "aftermarket issue" to bed. As I said, mine is bone stock, always serviced by Nissan.

They started failing in the 175k range or so (I'd have to check my records).

If anyone ever finds a fix or a way to bypass the stupid thing so I can at least drive to the garage at a good speed, please let us know!

Thanks
Tim


----------

